# How's the Season Going



## SwampRatNC

I have only been out once this year. Got a teal and a goose. The numbers for my area don't seem to be what they where last season. Don't seem many fresh birds coming into the valley either.


----------



## Native NV Ducker

I have been out enough to start naming individual ducks. I almost got Bob yesterday, but he snuck away on the back end of a double. Maybe tomorrow.

The key for me is not hunting the same place twice. Once is enough to teach em to stay away. 4 birds yesterday, and I have a plan for tomorrow.


----------



## montana bound

What season, all my birds are still sitting in Canada.
Summer time up here.
Its so warm that the waist grain that the ducks would be feeding on in the fields is growing and nice and green.
I don't normally load my decoy bags till the middle of Nov but this year it may not happen till Dec.
Need a good hard freeze.


----------



## igo4dux75

T shirt weather in Choteau this morning. Very few ducks around, but enough swans to get the tag filled.


----------



## Big Sky

I've been out twice; a friend and I shot 9 ducks and a goose 2 days after opening, and I took out my 5 yr old son the other day when school got cancelled...we ended up drinking hot chocolate, blowing calls and exploring more than hunting but had a good time. 

I have an elk tag in SE MT. Been trying to fill that tag but its just been too nice, the elk aren't moving much.


----------



## fowlogic

Ducker, I am Bob. Glad you're in Montana! Looking forward to your reports if the birds ever get there. I don't know if we have enough birds to name!


----------



## SwampRatNC

Took a scouting trip today and seen less than a 100 birds we still have teal hanging around. Got an elk tag but they are so high up I ain't walking that high for one. Seen down low a week after the season opened and had 3 within 50yds but they never turned to give me a good shoot. About the only thing where the hunting is good Grouse.


----------



## Native NV Ducker

Native NV Ducker said:


> and I have a plan for tomorrow.



Well, the good part was, the plan worked. And by 'worked', I mean every single bird that was looking my way came in, set wings, and somebody died. 

I put out a 'black hole' (as much as one man can carry) with 18 floaters, 4 full bodies, 3 wonderducks, and a vibrating feeder. I normally depend on a jerk string, but no way to use it in this spot. VERY skinny water. I must say, it was a good looking set. 

On the down side, only 3 'groups' came in. I went 5-6, so a nice string of mallards for the table. Actually saw less ducks than the last outing. 

On the bright side, I saw several flocks of snows up WAY high, first of the season. They almost never stop in my area, but they do migrate through. Also had a flock of 4 swans buzz the set, also a first for the season. 

So, technically, there were new birds in the area, but they weren't ducks.


----------



## fowlogic

Thanks for the report. I'm debating on whether to go next Thursday. I like hunting on my Dad's birthday. He would have been 92.


----------



## HaydenHunter

Very slow for us on the other side of the Bitterroot (Idaho Panhandle). There are ducks, but they prefer the company of other ducks rafted out on the big water. Stale birds.


----------



## Native NV Ducker

Very stormy this evening. May snow tomorrow. I'll be out there. After all this calm weather, it should have the birds stirred up.


----------



## Native NV Ducker

I was wrong. Had good cloud cover, but that kept it warm. Warmest day since the opener. I am betting birds were on stock ponds and such. They certainly didn't fly. Did not see a single duck in the air, even before LST. Never had that happen before. Even had a nice steady 10mph wind, which I normally love. 

Cold weather is coming.


----------



## montana bound

Like spring out there, I did load my bags this weekend . Temps will be low at night by the weekend so many of the puddles out there should freeze and move some birds. May try on Saturday
Did catch a nice big Red today, nothing like checking traps in a short sleeve T shirt in Nov.


----------



## Native NV Ducker

I had a yote try to sneak in on us this morning. Tarna saw it (smelled it, we were downwind?) and took off after it. Took me 40 yards to get her stopped.


----------



## SwampRatNC

Nice Fox! Went fishing yesterday during the middle of the day just to see if anything was flying. About 1pm a large flock of greenheads took off down river from and split up for there evening feed. I did catch some fish and missed a nice trout on my ultralite rig. It would have been a nice fight on 4lb test. Been trying to trap marten and haven't had any luck going to pull my traps up high and move them down low. Supposed to get some weather tomorrow hopefully it bring some birds.


----------



## Wingnutty

Boy, it is D.E.A.D. out there. Went out this am to a spot i figured would be good. Jumped a few ducks off (i had expected a few dozen) and then decided to sit for a bit before setting up because I hadn't seen anything flying on the walk in...sat for 20 minutes, nothing in the sky, not a bird. Headed back to the truck, never even unpacked the dekes or took out my gun. Plus side is I got to work almost on time though, lol.

Trying to psych myself up to go out again tomorrow, hoping that they show up with this little weather blimp, but the last 4 hunts of mine have been abysmal. We just have no birds right now. All we have is a few mallard, the gaddys, teal and widgeon that were here scooted out and nothing else is down. Lord knows they are up there still though, so sooner or later...


----------



## Native NV Ducker

Well, it got cold. -1 this morning. Too much ice in the river. No new birds, but they may have just kept on going, if they came down at all.


----------



## montana bound

Might try tomorrow!
Or Maybe Ill just shoot a deer in the back yard and then chase Huns in the front yard.LOL


----------



## igo4dux75

I killed an elk yesterday. Just a cow, no pictures.


----------



## Native NV Ducker

igo4dux75 said:


> I killed an elk yesterday. Just a cow, no pictures.


----------



## mtmiller




----------



## SwampRatNC

So that's what they look like! Nice MTMiller. I have been trapping and chasing elk not much luck with either one but I did get my 1st Marten today so I am stoked about that.


----------



## montana bound

Filled my tag today


----------



## Native NV Ducker

Nice buck!!


----------



## Big Sky

Well, nuts. I hunted elk this week and put a bullet into a nice 5 pt bull Thanksgiving morning, then never saw him again. 

I first saw him going up the far side of the draw I was in and he paused broadside to me just before going over the top. I knew it was a little ways...I ranged 315 yards after the fact...but I had a good rest and felt pretty good about it(I've been practicing). When the bullet hit He bowed up his front shoulders and hobbled off into the trees before I could get another shot. Not sure where I hit him, I found zero blood. I let him be for about an hour then tried to track him down. I hunted until nightfall(about 6 hrs) and never caught up to him  would have been my first elk.

It's funny, I keep replaying that morning in mind and every time I think it will end differently. Made for a sad thanksgiving...


----------



## montana bound

My highlight for the weekend was the muley I shot Thursday morning. I started to feel kind of funky Thursday afternoon then it hit around 8 pm. Spent all night in the bathroom. I was so sick Friday I couldn't even take care of our dogs. Felt a little better Saturday but I couldn't of hunted in the front yard if I wanted too. Almost human today, ALMOST!
Bright side I'm 20 lbs lighter , bad news is I missed a big hunting weekend for me. Planed on Floating a new cork pintail in my rig but that will have to what till next weekend. Blahh.


----------



## Flathead Fowler

Early season was good...then it completely died. November was terrible. Honkers are showing up now, but still very few ducks.


----------



## nebgoosehunter

Couple nice shoots there Flathead! You boys holding any snows up there in Montana still or are they still up in Alberta? We haven't seen too many down here in the Nebraska panhandle yet and we get most of ours from you guys and maybe some from far NW North Dakota.


----------



## Flathead Fowler

I've read a few reports a guys still shooting snows in southern Alberta...were I live is a snow goose ghost land so I can't help you.


----------



## reeltime

FF, was the speck solo or rolling with honkers? That's my Montana nemesis. I've had just one to shoot in MT, first year bird, and let my buddy who had never killed one shoot it.


----------



## Flathead Fowler

Flock of three came in silent...we weren't ready


----------



## Native NV Ducker

I went to my area on Tuesday. Turned into a nice morning drive, listening to my audio book. Frozen solid. Gonna have to start looking at Idaho.


----------



## reeltime

Flathead Fowler said:


> Flock of three came in silent...we weren't ready



Dam it!! I hope the 2 survivors slide a few hours south and stay around until I find them!!


----------



## Big Sky

I helped my dad fill his elk tag yesterday (in N WY). It was awesome to be able to spot for him and watch him shoot his first ever elk! I wanted to make a fire and roast some meat right there but he got it late in the day and we were 2.5 miles from the truck so we cleaned, quartered and started off. It got dark and cold and my dad was struggling (he is 67) so we left it and walked out the last mile. It was -11 when we got to the truck. I had to get back to work today but he was able to call some friends and they got it out this morning. Can't wait to fire up the grill and throw on some elk steaks…


----------

